# Doctors



## charry (Aug 23, 2021)

We can visit a hairdresser and barbers, Dentist , chiropractor or chiropodist ......
But we can’t see our GP face to face ........


----------



## John cycling (Aug 23, 2021)

That's fine with me, because I'd rather not have any contact with any of them ever.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

That's rough, Charry.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2021)

We have a choice here thank God. I usually choose the telemed appts.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2021)

I will have a face to face in the next few weeks as its been a year since I have seen him.  We will fist bump since we cannot shake hands.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

I've had face to face appointments with my one and only 'family doctor'.  Only problem is... she stands outside the door and I can't hear her.


lol


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 23, 2021)

charry said:


> We can visit a hairdresser and barbers, Dentist , chiropractor or chiropodist ......
> But we can’t see our GP face to face ........


Not quite. I need an annual medical examination for insurance purposes. It's not something that I can claim on the NHS so I have to pay for it. The last time I had the examination was when everyone and everything was locked down, back in January. When I contacted my surgery, I was given an appointment the following week, it made smile when the receptionist asked me to pay cash on this occasion.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

That is ridiculous.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2021)

That's too bad Charry. I actually look forward to seeing my PCP! I just love him..he's the nicest, most caring doctor and spends way more than the allotted time with me. I changed to him after I saw what great care he took of my mom when she was elderly. He's middle aged but has been my doctor for more than 25 years. He's also a musician in his spare time, even has the same instrument as me, so we talk about music stuff when I'm there. His office instituted some restrictions after COVID. Many offices closed down for a few weeks to get new protocols, seating arrangements, additional equipment, etc. in place. People can't just walk into the office now to make appointments or ask questions...they must have an appointment for an office visit.


----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's too bad Charry. I actually look forward to seeing my PCP! I just love him..he's the nicest, most caring doctor and spends way more than the allotted time with me. I changed to him after I saw what great care he took of my mom when she was elderly. He's middle ages but has been my doctor for more than 25 years. He's also a musician in his spare time, even has the same instrument as me, so we talk about music stuff when I'm there. His office instituted some restrictions after COVID. Many offices closed down for a few weeks to get new protocols, seating arrangements, additional equipment, etc. in place. People can't just walk into the office now to make appointments or ask questions...they must have an appointment for an office visit.


The old drs were great diva....
...I’ve lived here for 6 yrs , I saw my first dr 3 times, he left Togo to Australia, and I’ve had my new dr for the past 3yrs, and have never seen him, 
My husband never gets checked on, and as I suffer from high blood pressure ,I got a text 6months Ago, telling me to  buy a BP machine , and to send to results via txt.....
I’m appalled .........


----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That's fine with me, because I'd rather not have any contact with any of them ever.


I can understand this, but that is how hubby, had his massive stroke, by not going to the  drs when he felt ill......... but he was kinda busy.....(his words)..he was building our new home (he’s an Architect).......


----------



## Mike (Aug 24, 2021)

charry said:


> We can visit a hairdresser and barbers, Dentist , chiropractor or chiropodist ......
> But we can’t see our GP face to face ........


I don't understand why not Charry, my doctors did phone consultations
for ages, but if they wanted to see me, I was given an appointment to go
to the surgery, even throughout the lockdown, but since the 1st July, I
believe, you can get a face to face in the surgery, or a phone call and you
choose.

Your situation I fear is down to the Doctor not wanting to go back to work,
till after the Summer I suspect.

Mike.


----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2021)

Mike said:


> I don't understand why not Charry, my doctors did phone consultations
> for ages, but if they wanted to see me, I was given an appointment to go
> to the surgery, even throughout the lockdown, but since the 1st July, I
> believe, you can get a face to face in the surgery, or a phone call and you
> ...


I’m really not sure about our surgery mike, 
When I had the phonecall about trying hubby on more meds, from a locum doctor ,
I asked him if he could have an examination at home, as it’s diffilcult for him getting to the hospital, 
And he said , it’s up to your drs .......!!


----------



## Chet (Aug 24, 2021)

I had a face to face last time and I expect the same the next. Things have not changed much really, but now it's masks and all the safety protocols. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2021)

My former doctor was fine. When you called you got the appointment desk immediately. When he joined some conglomerate everything took a dump. He moved 20 miles away and you only got robots when you called.


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

Charry, do you have agencies for seniors that will help transport people with disabilities to see the doctor?  Some communities do that for folks who have no assistance.  

I’ve seen my GP F2F twice in the past 1.5 years.  My husband hasn’t seen his specialists and he definitely should have had a physical appointment with the one.  

I’m not sure why doctors are so exceptionally busy now.  Most of their appointments are by phone.  If they’re not having to deep clean their offices in between patients, what is the slow down.  It’ll take two weeks to get a phone discussion about medical tests.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 24, 2021)

charry said:


> But we can’t see our GP face to face .......


Sorry to hear that, and it doesn't make sense to treat GPs differently.  I think some things with a GP can be done online, but a lot is missed without an in person visit.

Here we have always been able to see the GP in person, some wear masks but that is not even required if you have been vaccinated.


----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Charry, do you have agencies for seniors that will help transport people with disabilities to see the doctor?  Some communities do that for folks who have no assistance.
> 
> I’ve seen my GP F2F twice in the past 1.5 years.  My husband hasn’t seen his specialists and he definitely should have had a physical appointment with the one.
> 
> I’m not sure why doctors are so exceptionally busy now.  Most of their appointments are by phone.  If they’re not having to deep clean their offices in between patients, what is the slow down.  It’ll take two weeks to get a phone discussion about medical tests.


They expect me to drive him everywhere to hospital and appts ,  but so diffilcult for me , 
Plus I  can’t go in with him,  and he needs my help jules , so we keep quiet !


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2021)

The clinic I go to also has a NP that makes house calls.  She will come out twice a year if you want.  She goes over your concerns with your doctor and he calls me to come in if needed.


----------

